# 89 Ford F250 Fuel Problem



## padgettlawn (Nov 16, 2006)

I have a 89 F250 with 460 engine. It first started by not switching to front tank at times, then it started pushing fuel out the tank when I put gas in. It completely quit yesterday. Does anybody have any suggestions, wondering if it could be switch on dash or the one on the frame. Thanks for any help


----------



## Sharpshooter77 (Jul 19, 2006)

It could be a few things  . My problem with fuel in my truck was the fuel tank selector vavle, Which is on the frame. It also could be the switch in the cab. Make sure that there isn't a lose conection from the switch to the fuel tank selector vavle. Also you should check your fuel filter and make sure that it isn't cloged. Also you probley have fuel injection on your truck so you should check that out and ,make sure that nothing is wrong there too. On my truck I have a carburator so its a little easyer for me. Hope this helps. Shane

P.S Is it is the fuel tank selector valve its a deal part only. Which cost about 90$ bucks :crying: depending on what style you have


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

My valve is messed up also if I run the rear tank it will also push the fuel into both tanks instead of only the rear.

Good luck.


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

My valve is messed up also if I run the rear tank it will also push the fuel into both tanks instead of only the rear.

Good luck.


----------



## padgettlawn (Nov 16, 2006)

*Thanks for help*

Thanks for all your help, does anybody know how to check selector valve on frame, any suggestions appreciated. I will post what I found out.

Mike


----------



## timberjack (Dec 21, 2000)

Mike, 

My father has a 93 F150 that was included in a recall concerning the very thing you are describing. A faulty framerail selector valve would allow fuel to flow from one tank to the other, and if that tank is already full, the excess will overflow out on the ground.

Anyway, not sure if the recall is still valid, this was a few years ago, but a call to your local dealer might be worth the time. If your truck is included in the recall, a replacement valve and the installation of it would be free. 

I don't have the recall paperwork anymore, but i think the Ford website has a page to look up any unperformed recall work by punching in your VIN too.

Hope this might save you some cash.
Ken


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2006)

The valve is a common problem. had the same thing happen on a 91 F250 I had years ago. I would only run the front tank 1/2 full because the rear would fill the front.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

BELIEVE ME I have been on this road before. The tank switcher uses the pressure of the tank ( 5 PSI ) that sends it gas to switch the tanks.They are not fix - able . Change the tank switcher that's located on the frame rail.You can even find them at a junk yard. It's a much cheaper fix then fighting with FORD to find one! Just make sure the pump switch is sending to the right tank first. Sometimes they do go bad.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

a guy i know had an 88 250 with the same problem first he replaced the switch for the tanks and that fixed it but ford said if that wasnt it theres a relay or solenoid or something that is common for going bad in them check the dealer


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Believe me I chased a fuel system gremlin for over a year. I know all about the 89 twin tank system. Also the fuel injection system in general.
There is no relay. The in cab switch supplies power to the tank you want to use. The pressure of the line switch's the plumbing mechanically to return the gas to the same tank being used. It uses like 5 pounds of pressure to do the trick. The tank switcher is not serviceable, you just change it out. Make sure all your retainer clips on the lines are in place. Wear goggles because the line can pop off and spray gas if the clips are damaged. Never reuse retainer clips! Change out your fuel filter if it has any age on it. They can cause intermittent problems too.


----------



## padgettlawn (Nov 16, 2006)

*89 Ford*

I replaced both fuel filters and it runs off of back tank will not off of front, pump in front tank is not working.

Mike


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

_You can buy a new pig tail with the connector for the tank. But it's never that easy to fix._
The pumps are very picky on the _correct voltage_. You may luck out and it's just a bad connection. On the top of the tank is the connector to the sensor plate. Pry up the catch with your fingers on the opposite end from the wires. Rock it toward the catch then to the wires lifting upward. It should pop off. Check the wires for damage and connector for corrosion. Try putting some dielectric grease in the contact holes and reinstall. You might luck out and that's the problem.


----------



## padgettlawn (Nov 16, 2006)

It was the selector valve. Thanks everyone for your help


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

The black plastic thing on the frame rail I mentioned?


----------



## bobwins (Oct 16, 2010)

*89 ford f250 dual tank*

trying to fix an old problem for a truck I bought last week. For some reason the owner before me removed the fuel selector valve, off the frame rail and closed off the lines to the front tank. I went to the junk yard and found a valve but it has a place for a electrical plug. I cannot find the wiring for this switch anywhere. Reading the above posts. It might not require one. Even the parts store shows the replacement part having a plug in.

What's the deal on this 89???

Thanks


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

If it's an 89 with duel tanks and a pump in each tank and a high pressure pump on the frame rail. The tank selector does not use electric to switch tanks. The pressure of the in tank pump that's been turned on does it. Pulling gas from that tank and putting it back in the same place.


----------



## bobwins (Oct 16, 2010)

*which part to use*

You have cleared that up. Thanks. So the part with the electric fittings will work. Thats the one the parts house said is for my truck. Just seemed strange. I will give it a go on Monday. Still will have to figure out, why they did what they did in the first place. Hopefully not a delam problem with the tank. I can hear the pump doing its thing, so that should be good. Maybe they could not figure out the selector problem and just did away with it.

thanks again.

Bob


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I chased a fuel problem for like 2 summers. Every-time it was above 70 degrees the truck would shut down at least once a day. No fuel pressure. I knew the sound of the system getting back to pressure well. I got real good at getting it to the side of the road when it died. It ended up being the tank switcher. I got the fuel injection manual and studied the systems. I picked the brains of Ford mechanics at the dealership my wife works at. Also the mechanics at the ambulance company I work at. So I know a bit about a 89 Ford truck's EFI.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

that selector valver with the electrical connector may be for a diesel truck, since they do not have in tank fuel pumps.


----------



## C.Solan (Jan 20, 2009)

it is a recall issue. had the exact same thing happen to me, with my 89 f250. so i brought it to the dealer and they had to fix it for free


----------

